# Ballistic eyewear



## charlee (11 Mar 2010)

Hi, I've been searching for information on the Canadian Forces ballistic eyewear. 

I found a link describing it: http://www.forces.gc.ca/aete/ballisticeyewear-lunettesdeprotectionbalistique-eng.asp

On the page, it mentions "A corrective lens carrier for most prescriptions. NOTE: Prescriptions that cannot be accommodated are covered under CF Medical Policy MSI CF1000-213"

I've been searching for this CF Medical Policy MSI CF1000-213 but cannot find it.  All the links I've found are broken.

Does the CF still issue these glasses out?  If yes, I just want to see if my prescription is compatible.  It would be wonderful if someone were to help me locate this file.


----------



## Brasidas (11 Mar 2010)

charlee said:
			
		

> Hi, I've been searching for information on the Canadian Forces ballistic eyewear.
> 
> I found a link describing it: http://www.forces.gc.ca/aete/ballisticeyewear-lunettesdeprotectionbalistique-eng.asp
> 
> ...



Yes, BEWs are still used. In my case, I brought my prescription to the base hospital, where it was sent to an optician's shop and a blank set of of inserts were machined to spec. The inserts are mounted inwards of the ballistic lens.

Why would you suspect that your prescription wouldn't be compatible?


----------



## charlee (11 Mar 2010)

Thank you for the information Brasidas.  I want to know which prescription level would not be compatible with the BEWs because I believe my glasses prescription is at -8 (that's all the information I know off hand), and it required to, I can still see fine at a lesser prescription level.


----------



## MikeL (11 Mar 2010)

Unless you are already in the CF I wouldn't worry about it, but I'm assuming you aren't.  Might be other things to be thinking about rather than the BEW and BEW inserts.


----------



## charlee (11 Mar 2010)

Well, I already have my CFAT, medical, and interview done.  Just last week they called me and I had to fill out a security clearance form.  Not much else to do.  I've been reading the forums a lot and just thinking ahead, good no?


----------



## danchapps (11 Mar 2010)

There are inserts available for the C-4 Gas mask, and the standard issue BEW. You won't get either of these until you get to your unit, or until you get on a QL3 course that requires the use of them. I'd hold off worrying about them until you start your 3's.


----------



## shiaulteyr (28 Mar 2010)

I was issued with a pair similar to those you've mentioned and linked too (although they could have been different, since I was with the Australians, after all). They took a fair while to be made to my prescription and I managed to lose them somewhere in the North Pacific ocean. Getting my replacements took about two months, and by then I had already went out and bought a pair of Wiley X frames with prescription lenses. Not only did I get them faster, but they were much more secure (coming with both arms and an elastic strap), aesthetically pleasing and remarkably comfortable. They can be a little pricey, but for the use you get out of them, I personally think it's worth it - but do shop around, you can often find second-hand/wholesale frames and just pay retail for the lenses.

I'd wait to see what they can provide you with, you may like them, but keep in mind there _are_ other options out there if you need/desire them. My brother, who is CF, switched to Wiley X as well - and never went back.

If only a decent set of aviators came with ballistic lenses... One can always dream...


----------



## Mehlenbacher89 (28 Mar 2010)

You might need to wait until bases actually start restocking their ballistics, seems they're out of stock everywhere anyway


----------



## zipperhead_cop (28 Mar 2010)

charlee said:
			
		

> Thank you for the information Brasidas.  I want to know which prescription level would not be compatible with the BEWs because I believe my glasses prescription is at -8 (that's all the information I know off hand), and it required to, I can still see fine at a lesser prescription level.



-8?  Don't worry about glasses.  They can issue you bino's or a spotting scope instead  ;D


----------

